# What to do with left over stuff when you leave??



## Bill4728 (Oct 28, 2008)

What do you do with left over stuff when you leave the last day of your TS stay?  If you drive, I'm sure you just threw it in the car. But when you fly, what do you do with any left over water, pop, beer ect?? 

We often have several cans or bottles left over since we generally buy 12 packs / or cases of things like pop or water. 

The laundry soap is another thing we often find left over.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 28, 2008)

If it hasn't been opened we usually leave it in the unit.  Then the housekeeping staff can deal with it as they choose.


----------



## RahRah (Oct 28, 2008)

A few years ago, while staying in a Vail condo, we asked the housekeeper what happens to left over items and she told us the housekeeping takes whatever is unopened/unused back to housekeeping and they take what they want home.

Another time, at a place in Fort Lauderdale I asked too and it was a similar answer - basically if something is left and it hasn't been opened or if it has but is obviously fine (like eggs or butter still wrapped up) the housekeeping staff puts it aside and then whomever wants the leftover items takes them home.

Heck, when we traveled with our son as a toddler, it was often less expensive to just buy a car seat than try to bring one, so we'd ask around at the car rental place to see whom might need/want one and always had takers....once the lady checking us in said she'd take it for her grand-daughter, another time someone just picking up a car needed one so they cancelled the rental of one with the car rental company, and the last time we did that the bus driver taking us over to the airport said he could use it for his son.....

There is _always_ someone who can use anything you have left or aren't taking back!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 28, 2008)

check with the resort.  Many of them donate left over items to a local food bank.

Often I leave a note behind in the unit advising housekeeping staff about the status of perishable items; it's only been in the refrigerator for a couple of days it bothers me that it might get thrown away just because someone can't be sure whether it's good.

-----

Somewhat related.  Last summer when we were doing interisland between the BI and Kaua'i, we had almost a pound of cheese remaining when we checked out in Kona.  We put it in an insulated back pack that was one of DW's carryons.

The bag got pulled after going through X-ray, and it took TSA about five minutes to decide whether or not cheese was an allowable item to go on an airplane.  I believe the discussion concerned whether cheese was sufficiently similar in physical characteristics to products such as deodorants that are banned.

I thought it was silly at the time, but reflecting back now I think I regard it as alert work by the TSA line workers.  Cheese is an item that marginally has the characteristics needed to improvise an explosive device on an airplane (which is what led to rule banning gels).  It should be flagged for attention when it shows up in a scanner, and the line person was correct in calling for someone with more experience when he didn't know for sure that it was allowable.


----------



## Poobah (Oct 28, 2008)

*Pass it on!*

We usually try to find some new arrivals at the TS and pass the left overs on to them. We start looking a few days before we leave.

Since we go to Poipu Pointe almost every year we have met quite a few fellow owners that we overlap with. The left overs get passed on to them.

Two years ago someone just left their cooler with their left over beer, wine, and some can goods by the adult Spa. It all disappered quickly. 

We always buy beach chairs when we arrive because it is cheaper than renting them for three weeks. We make a concerted effort to pass these on.

BTW, supposedly Poipu Pointe collects all the left over food and gives what is permissable to the food shelves. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 28, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ... Last summer when we were doing interisland between the BI and Kaua'i, we had almost a pound of cheese remaining when we checked out in Kona.  We put it in an insulated back pack that was one of DW's carryons.
> 
> The bag got pulled after going through X-ray, and it took TSA about five minutes to decide whether or not cheese was an allowable item to go on an airplane.  I believe the discussion concerned whether cheese was sufficiently similar in physical characteristics to products such as deodorants that are banned.



Somewhat related...
A couple of years ago, when returning from Europe, I was about to put a bag thru the scanner at the Amsterdam airport when a security guy looked in the bag and with a very serious expression, said, "Those can't go thru. I'll have to confiscate them."  He waited for me to react.  "Huh?"  Then he laughed, "Only kidding."  He was referring to some boxes of Belgian chocolates.

I s'pose an argument could be made that they had a consistency similar to explosives, too.
---------------
Otherwise, I usually put our leftovers together on a counter with a note asking the housekeeper to find a use for them.


----------



## billymach4 (Oct 28, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I thought it was silly at the time, but reflecting back now I think I regard it as alert work by the TSA line workers.  Cheese is an item that marginally has the characteristics needed to improvise an explosive device on an airplane (which is what led to rule banning gels).  It should be flagged for attention when it shows up in a scanner, and the line person was correct in calling for someone with more experience when he didn't know for sure that it was allowable.



May I ask what kind of cheese is marginally explosive? I sure don't want to be around when that marginally explosive cheese ignites. I am sure glad that TSA decided to "CUT THAT CHEESE". :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## susieq (Oct 28, 2008)

Poobah said:


> We usually try to find some new arrivals at the TS and pass the left overs on to them. We start looking a few days before we leave.
> 
> Paul




I was going to say that we do the same thing ~ usually meet people by the Hot Tub or Pool that can use them ...........

Sue


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 28, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> What do you do with left over stuff when you leave the last day of your TS stay?  If you drive, I'm sure you just threw it in the car. But when you fly, what do you do with any left over water, pop, beer ect??
> 
> We often have several cans or bottles left over since we generally buy 12 packs / or cases of things like pop or water.
> 
> The laundry soap is another thing we often find left over.



We always leave any leftover beer, wine. soda, waters etc for the housekeeping folks, along with an appropriate tip. anything that has been opened gets used or dumped.  the remainder of the 12 year old single malt, well... that's never been an issue!  RT


----------



## roadtriper (Oct 28, 2008)

Talent312 said:


> Somewhat related...
> A couple of years ago, when returning from Europe, I was about to put a bag thru the scanner at the Amsterdam airport when a security guy looked in the bag and with a very serious expression, said, "Those can't go thru. I'll have to confiscate them."  He waited for me to react.  "Huh?"  Then he laughed, "Only kidding."  He was referring to some boxes of Belgian chocolates.
> 
> Reminds me of a friend who worked in Maint. at a Major Dept Store.  they were called to the candy Counter to replace some lamps in the case.  after replacing the Tubes they convinced the teenage girl working the candy counter that they need to take samples back to maint. and check for "Excessive Flouresence"! and she shouldn't sell anything until they analyized the samples. they chowed down on the chocolate then called and gave her the green light! :hysterical:  RT


----------



## tombo (Oct 28, 2008)

At Kaui Beach Villas they have a room where you can leave things. The last time I was there I got 2 sets of fins, 2 masks, 2 snorkels ( I sanitized them as best I could), 2 straw mats for sunning, one beach chair,a boogie board, a cooler, and a frisbee (there were many things left after I took these items). I used these items for a week and returned them to the closet when I left. 

Every resort should have a room where people can leave things they can't take home so that other owner/exchangers can use them while they are there. Many resorts might have a room like this, but this is the only one I have ever personally seen.


----------



## pammex (Oct 28, 2008)

We tend to drive mostly, but still many times if we have milk, juice, bread, tortillas, booze and such we may decide to take it with us or if we have met some other travelers who are staying longer we ask if they would like it....no one has declined LOL.

We have also given rafts, floats etc. to travelers staying longer and asked them to pass to another traveler.  

We almost always leave along with tips of course some candies or fruit or such for the maid or anyone we have taken a liking to in staff.  

Magazines and books in english in Mexico we always pass on and most resorts have a book deposit for travelers to take a book and donate a book etc.  I know myself living here sometimes I have seen someone reading a magazine from states and thought oh I wish they would give that to me when done LOL.  Quite expensive here.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 28, 2008)

We trade our un-opened booze and energy drink for trinkets at the flea market when were in Mexico. We leave our chairs, ice chest and other junk for other guests.


----------



## BevL (Oct 29, 2008)

We leave unopened stuff for housekeeping, or if we have nice neighbours or people we meet who are staying longer, we've offered it to them.

Chuck everything that's opened..


----------



## Bwolf (Oct 29, 2008)

At Sanibel we took unopened items to the local food bank with the exception of water bottles that went to the grounds crew.  Housekeeping got the open condiments and other items to do with as they pleased.


----------



## mrsstats (Oct 29, 2008)

At Westgate in Branson they tell you any unopened items left will be donated to local food pantry.  I think that is a great idea


----------



## laura1957 (Oct 29, 2008)

mrsstats said:


> At Westgate in Branson they tell you any unopened items left will be donated to local food pantry.  I think that is a great idea



Same at Massanutten - unopened goods go the local Food Bank.


----------



## lvhmbh (Oct 29, 2008)

We always leave things for housekeeping.  Alot of times they are working on a very tight budget.  In August while in Aruba we had purchased one of those huge premade things of burgers for a party at our place.  We purchased it as a backup and when it wasn't used gave it to our housekeeper.  She was almost in tears the next day telling me how she called all her family together and they had a feast


----------



## davidvel (Oct 30, 2008)

lvhmbh said:


> We always leave things for housekeeping.  Alot of times they are working on a very tight budget.  In August while in Aruba we had purchased one of those huge premade things of burgers for a party at our place.  We purchased it as a backup and when it wasn't used gave it to our housekeeper.  She was almost in tears the next day telling me how she called all her family together and they had a feast



That's really cool. It made my day.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 30, 2008)

My son has a condo that he rents out weekly.  Every once in a while, when he gets in a bind I will go clean it.  

I throw out anything opened.  Of course, the beer I appreciate.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 4, 2008)

I have handed over water bottles to another guest at the resort. 

Another time I gave our left over Disneyland tickets to our housekeeper - I tried to explain to her in Spanish that I had 5 tickets and each had two days left on them.

Otherwise we leave everything behind that's not open.


----------



## Valleykat (Nov 4, 2008)

In Cabo last month, we left some items in the unit for housekeeping to do with what they please.  We had a full bottle of rum we offered to the door men at the hotel.  The guy who accepted it said that he didn't drink, but he knew a few of the others would appreciate it.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 4, 2008)

AnnaS said:


> Another time I gave our left over Disneyland tickets to our housekeeper - I tried to explain to her in Spanish that I had 5 tickets and each had two days left on them.



That doesn't work anymore.

-David


----------



## Icarus (Nov 4, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I thought it was silly at the time, but reflecting back now I think I regard it as alert work by the TSA line workers.  Cheese is an item that marginally has the characteristics needed to improvise an explosive device on an airplane (which is what led to rule banning gels).  It should be flagged for attention when it shows up in a scanner, and the line person was correct in calling for someone with more experience when he didn't know for sure that it was allowable.



I'm not sure which is funnier, Steve. Bringing cheese home or your statement above. Did the TSA confiscate the cheese?

I think Richard Reid was the cheese/shoe bomber, wasn't he? He tried to light his explosive shoe with a lighter and later it was found that his shoes were filled with a cheese-like substance. I know they banned lighters after that, through an act of congress, but I didn't think they banned cheese.

-David


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Icarus said:


> I'm not sure which is funnier, Steve. Bringing cheese home or your statement above. Did the TSA confiscate the cheese?



No - after getting input from highers up they let us keep the cheese.

I really have no complaints.  The line TSA person - working the scanner - reaceted totally correctly in flagging a questionable item and asking for help from supervisor.


----------

